
Y Combinator Company List - jaredwox
http://yclist.com/
======
jaredwox
This is an open source project. You can contribute by adding a PR here -
[https://github.com/linrock/yclist](https://github.com/linrock/yclist)

------
techman9
I'm continually surprised that there's no YC company that's yet had an IPO.

~~~
vecter
Dropbox seems to have an IPO on the horizon. They'll probably be the first.
They and AirBnB have always been touted as the darlings of YC, so no surprise
there.

------
sidsolves
But there is an official directory here -
[http://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](http://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)

~~~
ganeshkrishnan
This one doesn't say if the companies are open or dead

------
pbiggar
There's a bunch of inaccuracies in the data. For my batch (w2010):

\- ChromaOm - became Creative Market, acquired by AutoDesk

\- Cue - acquired my Apple

\- Browsarity - became Cue

\- Embedly - acquired by Medium

\- Homejoy - not W10

~~~
ukd1
[http://www.ycombinator.com/companies/](http://www.ycombinator.com/companies/)
\- is the official one, which seems more accurate.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Some of the companies should be dead plainly because what they are targeting
is no longer in vogue.

Case in point: tsumobi for j2me applications. Hard to believe j2me companies
are still alive.

~~~
adventured
Being in vogue has little to do with being successful in business.

If being in vogue determined much, Oracle wouldn't be doing $37 billion in
sales. Windows wouldn't have existed past XP. And Python would have
disappeared years ago when its popularity was particularly low, long before
its most recent revival.

What's in vogue about Priceline.com? Further, what's in vogue about what they
do?

Google search is in vogue? No, it's boring and very much out of vogue. It's
about as exciting as the plumbing in your house or the water company. It's
merely a hundred billion dollar business though.

Online auctions - a stagnant ~20 year old business - aren't in vogue? Don't
tell eBay's $2 billion per year profit business.

And so on. The majority of all tech and the majority of all businesses in
existence, would not be considered fashionable in any regard.

------
dirtyaura
What is F1 and F2?

~~~
ukd1
YC Fellowship

------
lgomezma
S16 companies seem to be missing.

